# Brandy Has Twins



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Brandy delivered twins around 11:00 on the 3rd. No clue what sex either of them are - I'll check in the morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

And get some pictures too? :wink:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! And not to be pushy....but....PICS??????? Come on now...it's only 20 below...not like it's THAT cold out there! LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, what's the excuse, man ? :lol: Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

She's got a buck and a doe. Man, she is a feisty thing, too! I had one of the kids in a towel drying him off and she had a hold of the fur along the front of my hat just tugging and yanking! Everytime I reached for a kid, she tried to bite me. :laugh: I finally explained to her that, while I appreciate and support her protectiveness of her kids, if she bit me she was liable to get popped!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Congrats! And not to be pushy....but....PICS??????? Come on now...it's only 20 below...not like it's THAT cold out there! LOL


Nah, it's not that cold yet. Sunday and Monday the wind chill is supposed to 25 to 30 below, though. I'm excited!  I can't complain, though, I've got 14 live kids on the ground and not a frozen ear on any of them! :dance:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll take the biting over being spit on. Nothing like stinky green slime in your face.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ewwww! You have a very good point! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

These pictures are not very good - it's cloudy, gray, and spitting snow. I'll get some better ones when (if) it warms up a little and the sun comes back out. 

The brown/white one is a buck, the solid brown is a doe. While I had the camera out, I also got a couple of pictures of the shed Dad masterminded. It sure is nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:thumb: Nice shed! And those kids are adorable


----------

